
Blame ‘Amazon Effect’ for proposed bump in S.F. garbage bills - coloneltcb
http://www.sfchronicle.com/bayarea/article/Blame-Amazon-Effect-for-proposed-bump-in-11168558.php?cmpid=twitter-premium
======
QuinnyPig
I'm wondering how long it will be until something replaces cardboard boxes for
shipping.

